# What are the benefits to upgrading from Roamio OTA to Bolt OTA?



## nephipower (Aug 7, 2015)

I received the marketing email like others for the $300 upgrade promo from the Tivo Roamio OTA to the new Bolt OTA. But I am not sure what benefits there will be for my situation.

I have an OLED 1080p TV that I am very happy with and have no plans to upgrade to 4k for several years. I don’t use any of the built in media apps on my Tivo Roamio because I just use my Apple TV for video streaming apps. I have been pretty happy with my Roamio OTA for just recording and watching OTA content. 

I only notice occasional slowness when interacting with the tivo menus. I heard that one of the big benefits of the Bolt is that it is faster (in particular for media apps) but I don’t know if that really matters for my situation since I am only using the OTA recording functionality. 

The only real new feature that I know of that I would gain with the Bolt is streaming video from my Bolt to a mobile device or downloading for offline viewing. I used to have a Tivo Bolt when it first came out and I had cablecard and when I tried downloading videos I had problems with it being slow and the video was really compressed and pixelated.


Would I gain any real speed benefits by upgrading to the new Bolt OTA?

Is the video streaming / downloading feature still slow?

Does the video streaming / downloading feature still use heavy video compression?

Are there any other benefits I could gain by upgrading to the Bolt OTA?


Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

nephipower said:


> Would I gain any real speed benefits by upgrading to the new Bolt OTA?


Apps load up quicker and people say are somewhat snappier. The TiVo software also may be faster, at least in some areas (a restart takes significantly less time than with a Roamio--but how often do you need that?).


> Are there any other benefits I could gain by upgrading to the Bolt OTA?


The Bolt OTA has TiVo-Stream-like capability built in (for OOH streaming and in-home streaming to a laptop via TiVo Online); the Roamio, no, and the separate Stream device no longer is being made (but can be found on eBay, etc.).

Other factors: some like the smaller Bolt form factor (including the bent design)--others (many?), no (personally, I like it and even in the white box color); some people say that the Bolt runs hot, which can lead to box issues (TiVo says the temp. is just fine for operation), and some Bolt owners will put the box on a laptop cooling pad or point a small external fan at it; the Bolt uses a 2.5" drive, which can be more expensive for replacement than the Roamio box's 3.5" drive, and there may be more a dependability issue with the 2.5" drives.

Some people like having the latest tech.; others have found that the above really isn't enough for them for a $300 move (an exception, perhaps, for (heavier) apps users).


----------



## nephipower (Aug 7, 2015)

Do you know how bad the video compression is for OOH and IH streaming?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

nephipower said:


> Do you know how bad the video compression is for OOH and IH streaming?


Nope--I rarely use it and it's been good enough for streaming to my laptop IH.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

The only advantage of any benefit for me, would be the built-in out-of-home streaming of DVR content and live TV. It is, in fact, the only reason I've been contemplating taking the offer. I don't use any of the built-in apps on my Roamio, nor do I have any interest in vox capability.

So far, I haven't had much luck talking myself into it. Especially considering my Roamio is just over 2 years old. I don't yet feel like I've gotten my money's worth out of it yet.


----------



## mnm4ever (Apr 26, 2018)

I got the same marketing email and its a little confusing/misleading. The way it reads, you purchase a BOLT OTA for $249, and get a $200 discount on the all-in service plan, making the total price $300. Then you get a $200 credit for trading in your old Roamio OTA... making the cost of the upgrade $100. Copied right out of the email:

1. Simply purchase a new TiVo BOLT OTA at $249.99 and receive a $200 discount on All-In service pricing

2. Get $200 credit when you trade in your TiVo Roamio OTA™ 500GB, TiVo Roamio OTA™ 1TB or TiVo Roamio OTA VOX™1TB with All-in service plan (Just use your Roamio OTA TSN number as a promo code at checkout)

Did anyone else see it this way? Obviously this is wishful thinking... as when I try to make the purchase there is only the single $200 credit available. I would do it for $100... not for $300. I dont even use the OTA for recording, I just use it as a glorified Mini. I got it last year on the $199 Black Friday special. I also tried to do the cable card mod on it but it didn't work.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mnm4ever said:


> I got the same marketing email and its a little confusing/misleading. The way it reads, you purchase a BOLT OTA for $249, and get a $200 discount on the all-in service plan, making the total price $300. Then you get a $200 credit for trading in your old Roamio OTA... making the cost of the upgrade $100. Copied right out of the email:
> 
> 1. Simply purchase a new TiVo BOLT OTA at $249.99 and receive a $200 discount on All-In service pricing
> 
> ...


Sadly, yes, I think it's wishful thinking. I think that you're doubling up on the discount/credit between numbers 1 and 2 above--I think that the $200 discount referred to in number 1 above is the same $-off as the $200 credit referred to in number 2. But feel free to telephone TiVo with the inquiry, and let us know--I'd love for your wishful thinking to be the case!


----------

